# Mix With The Masters Seminar With Shawn Murphy



## Gerhard Westphalen (May 21, 2018)

Some bragging rights...

This was an amazing opportunity. The week couldn't've been any better. There was so much to take in and it'll definitely change how I work. Now if only I had an orchestra to record...


----------



## wickedw (May 22, 2018)

What were your biggest take aways from it? Must have been very inspiring!


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (May 22, 2018)

wickedw said:


> What were your biggest take aways from it? Must have been very inspiring!


Less is more and it's all about the recording. Polar opposite from Alan Meyerson. Shawn's session have almost no plugins in them (and that's not an exaggeration!) yet every track sounds fantastic.


----------



## patrick76 (May 22, 2018)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Less is more and it's all about the recording. Polar opposite from Alan Meyerson. Shawn's session have almost no plugins in them (and that's not an exaggeration!) yet every track sounds fantastic.



Well, I'm pretty damn jealous. That's awesome. Interesting point about the contrast with Meyerson, yet they both produce excellent results.

So when you refer to plugins, are you saying he is using the console eq and compressor for most of the work?

Congrats on the experience.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (May 22, 2018)

patrick76 said:


> Well, I'm pretty damn jealous. That's awesome. Interesting point about the contrast with Meyerson, yet they both produce excellent results.
> 
> So when you refer to plugins, are you saying he is using the console eq and compressor for most of the work?
> 
> Congrats on the experience.


Nope, no outboard or console EQ. The only time he uses a console nowadays is for simple orchestral scores. Everything else is fully in the box. Plugins are more than good enough to justify the recallability.


----------



## Scoremixer (May 22, 2018)

Shawn really is the epitome of "the better you are, the less you ostensibly need to do". Somehow he manages to dial in a balance that sounds incredible from the downbeat of the first session to the end of the last perc overdub without breaking a sweat. Sigh.



Gerhard Westphalen said:


> This was an amazing opportunity. The week couldn't've been any better. There was so much to take in and it'll definitely change how I work. Now if only I had an orchestra to record...



Get yourself to LA, Nashville, London or Vienna (if your German's up to it) and knock on doors!


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (May 22, 2018)

Scoremixer said:


> Get yourself to LA


I'm trying!


----------

